# Skid shoes



## spacekowboy (Jan 24, 2014)

I need to replace the skid shoes on my Craftsman 8.5. How do I find the part number for them? I see several on the Sears website. 

Thanks


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I would use these rather than the stock ones- https://jet.com/product/detail/de5f...d=403-827877&gclid=CNvi5bfA2coCFUolgQodS8wCzg


----------



## spacekowboy (Jan 24, 2014)

They don't look like the originals but I guess if the holes line up they would do the job.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

they are "universal" and will slide much better and last a lot longer


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

pass on those wimpy stock replacement skids and get the Arnold skids or at least a set from snowblower skids.com


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

If you are on a bit of a budjet you could go down to your local welding shop and get a piece of flat bar welded on to build skid up. I did this on my first blower and they lasted 18 years. But I now use Armor skids like a lot better.


----------

